# Your concept of virginity



## Monika H. (Sep 4, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!

We already have plenty of threads discussing virginity and it's role in society, but the point of this thread shall be a little different.

The question is: what's your idea of virginity?
It's an abstract concept, a physical feature, a stepping stone in life, or completely irrelevant? 
Do you think it can be lost only through sexual contact, or other actions?

Share your thoughts.


----------



## skiddlez (Sep 4, 2018)

If you have not held a woman's asshole agape with a hoop earring, dropped your testicles inside, and removed the earring and felt the anal suction attempt to swallow your hairy scrotum, then you are a virgin faggot loser. And we should throw rocks at virgins for their well-documented practicing of witchcraft.


----------



## Draza (Sep 4, 2018)

Virginty is something precious and worth having until you lose it to someone special and want to be with for a long while. Not throwing it away for "fun" or "everyone else is doing it", as we more in our time.


----------



## SiccDicc (Sep 4, 2018)

I embody it.


----------



## jebsurge (Sep 4, 2018)

Not having sex.


----------



## Leadlight_ (Sep 4, 2018)

Virginity is never having consensual sex.

I consider rape victims to still be virgins, for example, as they did not consent to the act.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 4, 2018)

Just jacking off to hentai/no sex and just roleplaying.


----------



## ComputerWife (Sep 4, 2018)

Largely irrelevant and self-defined. I’d bet that most people would say you’re a virgin until you have consentual _penetrative_ sex. But using that logic, lesbians are celibate. Personally I’d just say if you’ve had any kind of sexual contact then you’ve lost your virginity. If for some reason you want to hold on to being a virgin until you have your idea of what sex that’s fine, it’s more of a concept than a moral standard of purity currently.

That being said, if you have to think really hard about if you’re a virgin or not, you probably are one. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 4, 2018)

Whatever makes incels mad


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Sep 4, 2018)

I feel like virginity becomes more of a hindrance to relationships the older you become, which is ironic considering that those who place the most value on it as a concept are usually teens and young adults.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 4, 2018)

Ever since I bought this red tank top that says OUCH! I haven't been able to remember.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Sep 4, 2018)

It depends on what your sexual preference Is. Straight? Penetrating a girl's vagina or having a dude penetrating yours. Gay? Penetrating a dude's asshole or having your asshole penetrated. Lesbian? Scissoring. I am all three and have done all, more than once all at the same time.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 4, 2018)

It's something best lost as a teenager after consuming too many wine coolers. That way you don't have to remember how disappointingly fast it was over and can blame any icky feelings on the hangover. Any young girl hanging onto that stereotypical movie shit where there's a perfect time, candles, and rose petals will be a virgin until she's in her 40's.


----------



## d12 (Sep 4, 2018)

I feel that if you've ever been brought to orgasm by another human being you are no longer a virgin. No, molestation doesn't count.


----------



## eldri (Sep 5, 2018)

For the most part, I care very little for virginity, but I do not throw emotional intimacy and caution to the wind.



skiddlez said:


> If you have not held a woman's asshole agape with a hoop earring, dropped your testicles inside, and removed the earring and felt the anal suction attempt to swallow your hairy scrotum, then you are a virgin faggot loser. And we should throw rocks at virgins for their well-documented practicing of witchcraft.



As a degenerate, I kinda want to try this.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 5, 2018)

Since I can't resist further shitposting:

wen u enter the pinus in the vagene


----------



## Ido (Sep 5, 2018)

Virginity is posting on kiwi farms, mega virginity is posting about virginity on kiwi farms


----------



## El Porko Fako (Sep 5, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Share your thoughts.


----------



## Rio (Sep 5, 2018)

My concept of virginity is that if I don't like you, you're a virgin.


----------



## Frogasm (Sep 5, 2018)

I usually think of it as a pretty abstract idea because I'm a lesbian and we'd need to use strap ons if we were going with ye old hymen-busting-only definition.

So I usually go with "have you ever fucked someone?" if no, you're probably a virgin. I don't consider rape victims who never had consensual sex ever to have lost their virginity.

mostly, I don't think virginity is a very helpful concept since it just seems to give people anxiety these days. young people get all worked up about whether they are or aren't virgins and that doesn't help anyone. it's just another label people give themselves. on the other hand, I think it's really funny when bitter incels get worked up about it.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 5, 2018)

Frogasm said:


> So I usually go with "have you ever fucked someone?" if no, you're probably a virgin. I don't consider rape victims who never had consensual sex ever to have lost their virginity.


That's kind of my idea as well.
There are lot of ways for a girl to break her hymen that do not involve sexual contact: injury, flexing, masturbation, etc.
So I think it's applicable the concept that is generally applicable to males: the loss of virginity corresponds to the first consensual sexual contact with someone.


----------



## Frogasm (Sep 5, 2018)

and with dudes who are virgins there's no hymen anyway, just experience. hymens are really not very helpful in figuring this stuff out unless you're being 100% literal and old timey about virginity


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 5, 2018)

Going to bounce off of what other people said and say that virginity is more of a symbol than a physical milestone or whatever. 

Girls tend to eat up the whole “pure” and “moral” stigma associated with virginity, and tend to base their worth around that. Doesn’t matter if Megan sleeps with one man or ten, but if she isn’t a virgin she’s a slut! I used to have that mindset when I was younger until I realized that outside of general high school gossip, no one cares to question about what two consenting adults do in the sack. Seriously, it all boils down to you’ve either had sex or haven’t. Basing your self worth entirely around the concept of “virginity is purity” is garbage because it makes it sound like being a virgin is the most redeeming quality one could have from a moral standpoint.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 5, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Basing your self worth entirely around the concept of “virginity is purity” is garbage because it makes it sound like being a virgin is the most redeeming quality one could have from a moral standpoint.


Totally agree.
To base a girl's worth on here virginity or not is just plain sexist and stupid.

More than a physical milestone, I do consider it more one of emotional growth, for both males and females: maybe I'm wrong, but I do consider the first sexual experience of a person to be important, be it heterosexual or homosexual.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 5, 2018)

Virginity is being gay


----------



## Frogasm (Sep 5, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> maybe I'm wrong, but I do consider the first sexual experience of a person to be important, be it heterosexual or homosexual.


I think this is true for most people, whether they want it to be or not. People get nervous about their first time and get all worked up about it so they tend to remember it more clearly, even if they didn't otherwise have an emotional investment in the situation.

and it sets their future expectations too, whether they plan to have sex with the same person for the rest of their lives or not. if they have amazing sex the first time they'll expect that again. if they have awful sex the first time, they'll expect more of that.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 5, 2018)

Virginity is a state of being innocent, I guess...


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Sep 5, 2018)

For me it boils down to not having pee pee friction pleasure.

But maybe there is more to it, dunno


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 5, 2018)

Frogasm said:


> I think this is true for most people, whether they want it to be or not. People get nervous about their first time and get all worked up about it so they tend to remember it more clearly, even if they didn't otherwise have an emotional investment in the situation.
> 
> and it sets their future expectations too, whether they plan to have sex with the same person for the rest of their lives or not. if they have amazing sex the first time they'll expect that again. if they have awful sex the first time, they'll expect more of that.



That's true, and it's the same for both males and females.

A somewhat interesting discussion I found in another forum (not an incel one, don't worry) was the musing whenever if a female penetrating herself with a dildo or other sex toy was to be considered to have lost her virginity or not.
The general consensus, and my opinion as well, was that it was stupid to consider that doing something like that would be losing the virginity and hurtful for the girl.
In fact, it's quite the contrary: in my opinion, this kind of masturbation helps the girl getting accustomed to the feeling of penetration, getting the proper hang over lubrication and discover her body.


----------



## Frogasm (Sep 5, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> the musing whenever if a female penetrating herself with a dildo or other sex toy was to be considered to have lost her virginity or not.


you can flip that around t00 and ask "does a guy lose his virginity if he fucks a fleshlight?" and the answer is pretty obvious


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 5, 2018)

Frogasm said:


> you can flip that around t00 and ask "does a guy lose his virginity if he fucks a fleshlight?" and the answer is pretty obvious


That was a point another poster had brought on. 
But again, the kind of people who believe that the hymen is a sign of virginity are the same who think that having sex during period is "dirty" or that any position other than the missionary is strange or a perversion.


----------



## HazamA (Sep 5, 2018)

Virginity is like being fit to capture a unicorn and it should not be so questioned.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 5, 2018)

Growth? What does having sex have to do with that? Chris had sex but that didn't change anything.



jebsurge said:


> Not having sex.



Well that issue is solved.


----------



## Safir (Sep 5, 2018)

Ratko_falco said:


> Virginty is something precious and worth having until you lose it to someone special and want to be with for a long while. Not throwing it away for "fun" or "everyone else is doing it", as we more in our time.


I lost mine to Ellman Surgitron® Dual 90 EMC™ at 31 and it didn't even buy me dinner.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 6, 2018)

Sex is something special. If it wasn't, rape wouldn't be considered so heinous. Think about it.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry for doubleposting: I think also constantly posting JoJo memes could count? (A joke gaiz; plz JoJo fans don't murder me AGAIN ;A


----------



## queerape (Sep 11, 2018)

I think if you've ever engaged in something that is at least one of involves naked areas that would normally be covered by a bikini, something that can transmit STDs, or something that can cause pregnancy, you are not a virgin and are thus sexually active. This definition works for anyone no matter who they have sex with or what their sexual orientation is.

In addition, saying that anything other than PiV  "doesn't count" disregards that STDs can pass other ways so you still need protection, and to tell your doctor that you're sexually active. A lot of people who don't have PiV don't count themselves as sexually active and as virgins, and as a result their doctors don't know they need gynecological care/ STD monitoring and they get an STD. What's more, is if they tell their partners they are virgins, their partner could get a nasty surprise of suddenly chlamydia or another STD, and STDs can spread. Other types of sex can also have similar social, emotional and psychological ramifications as PiV too. To me, it's just one way to have sex out of many.


----------



## Ido (Sep 11, 2018)

queerape said:


> I think if you've ever engaged in something that is at least one of involves naked areas that would normally be covered by a bikini, something that can transmit STDs, or something that can cause pregnancy, you are not a virgin and are thus sexually active. This definition works for anyone no matter who they have sex with or what their sexual orientation is.
> 
> In addition, saying that anything other than PiV  "doesn't count" disregards that STDs can pass other ways so you still need protection, and to tell your doctor that you're sexually active. A lot of people who don't have PiV don't count themselves as sexually active and as virgins, and as a result their doctors don't know they need gynecological care/ STD monitoring and they get an STD. What's more, is if they tell their partners they are virgins, their partner could get a nasty surprise of suddenly chlamydia or another STD, and STDs can spread.


Um, wut? I am confused by your wording of "I think if you've ever engaged in something that is at least one of involves naked areas that would normally be covered by a bikini". So walking around naked (in your house) and skinny dipping is considered being sexually active? I know it usually can lead to sex but the act itself isn't. Men's nipples, as they don't wear bikini's are considered being sexually active? Like, "naked areas  normally covered by a bikini" is such odd fucking phrasing. Maybe say "involving the genitals".

By the std logic, kissing someone should also be considered sex because you can get herpes. So I can be a virgin, on a long date with a boy I only just started seeing who admits to having a few flirtatious flings the past couple weeks, we kiss at the end of the date and go home only to discover whoops he had herpes. Well, I guess I am no longer a virgin 

And I think the only people who claim to be virgins from anything other than piv are the people who use the anal sex loophole to get around sex before marriage. Most gay guys and lesbians usually fess up to having sex with other partners unless they're assholes. And you can't call a rape victim sexually active if they were a virgin because they didn't want it and it was against their will.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 11, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> If you have not held a woman's asshole agape with a hoop earring, dropped your testicles inside, and removed the earring and felt the anal suction attempt to swallow your hairy scrotum, then you are a virgin faggot loser. And we should throw rocks at virgins for their well-documented practicing of witchcraft.


This is one of the single greatest posts I have seen here.


----------



## queerape (Sep 11, 2018)

Ido said:


> Um, wut? I am confused by your wording of "I think if you've ever engaged in something that is at least one of involves naked areas that would normally be covered by a bikini". So walking around naked (in your house) and skinny dipping is considered being sexually active? I know it usually can lead to sex but the act itself isn't. Men's nipples, as they don't wear bikini's are considered being sexually active? Like, "naked areas  normally covered by a bikini" is such odd fucking phrasing. Maybe say "involving the genitals".



I meant touching someone else's areas, or having someone else touch yours.  Men's nipples are pretty sensitive too, and you can stimulate a guy much like a woman like that. I guess anything considered "erogenous" or "intimate" then. 

As for rape victims, perhaps that means there is a divide between being a virgin socially (as in having a sociopsychological experience of consensual sex) vs "sexually active", which is a quasi-medical term. Because unfortunately, even if it wasn't consensual, you can still get pregnant and you can still get an STD, so you'd still have to tell your doctor.


----------



## Gus (Sep 11, 2018)

It was nothing special to me before, nothing special after. Sex doesn't really matter beyond being an exchange of pleasure until you do it with someone who you share romantic feelings with, and then it becomes a deeper part of sharing love and affection, as well as pleasure. As good as sex feels, the emotional satisfaction of sharing intimate warmth with your dearest is greater yet.


----------



## spurger king (Sep 12, 2018)

It means totally different shit for guys vs girls imo. Like the value that we place on it stems from the fact that if a girl is a virgin before you fuck her then you can be reasonably sure that it is actually your kid that she's having, which is a big deal. With guys, it's more like something you have to get out of the way so you can be sure of your status as a fucker, and so losing your virginity in for example a seedy chinese brothel is cool and good.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 12, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Sex is something special. If it wasn't, rape wouldn't be considered so heinous. Think about it.



Sex is nothing special. Virginity only originally had value because marriage was a transaction between families and trading "disease ridden" goods looked bad. Virginity ensured with near 100% certainty that one was getting a clean product. In many cultures they still view it as this. The west advanced and made up excuses but the reality is just the same. Hookup culture proves this even more.

Rape was bad because it was basically stealing and devaluing property. The founders of Rome are rapists if you take their own stories as fact.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rape_of_the_Sabine_Women


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2018)

We should bring back @autisticdragonkin if we're going to have threads like this.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 13, 2018)

If you've touched naughty bits with another person you're not a virgin anymore.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Sep 16, 2018)

A stupid term for having the ability to touch another person. Like, why is it more important that you banged over hardcore make-out session 5 times a week with dicks and tits all over the place? Clearly you're capable of banging if you wanted at that point; or is it just because it's a gimmick made popular by one-nightees?

Just go by "have you snugged a she/he" and be done with it.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Nov 6, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Going to bounce off of what other people said and say that virginity is more of a symbol than a physical milestone or whatever.
> 
> Girls tend to eat up the whole “pure” and “moral” stigma associated with virginity, and tend to base their worth around that. Doesn’t matter if Megan sleeps with one man or ten, but if she isn’t a virgin she’s a slut! I used to have that mindset when I was younger until I realized that outside of general high school gossip, no one cares to question about what two consenting adults do in the sack. Seriously, it all boils down to you’ve either had sex or haven’t. Basing your self worth entirely around the concept of “virginity is purity” is garbage because it makes it sound like being a virgin is the most redeeming quality one could have from a moral standpoint.



+1 for this, and for Ratledge, Hopper and Wyatt:


			
				Soft Machine in 'Pig' (1969) said:
			
		

> Virgins are boring
> They should be grateful for the things they're ignoring
> Why be smug about the time wasted?
> Time that could be spent completely nude, bare, naked?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

It doesn't matter if you're still clean, I say.


----------

